# Deutschsprachiger Thread für zwanglose Unterhaltung und Shitposting.



## Rokko (Nov 23, 2019)

*In diesem Thread können wir uns in deutscher Sprache unterhalten, ohne daß es dabei um Lolcows gehen muss. *

This thread is for relaxed offtopic talking in german, but if you have any questions in english, feel free to ask 

Thx Null for approving! Strangely I cant really format the text, Ill try it on another pc!

Die allgemeinen Forenregeln gelten hier auch!

*Falls Du neu auf kiwifarms bist, hier ein paar Tipps:*


Versuche zunächst so viel wie möglich von der Forenkultur mitzubekommen bevor Du postest. Besonders in den Threads about "lolcows" (auf Deutsch auch Masken). 
Reagiere nicht auf negative Bewertungen, das "farmen" von positiven Ratings ist ebenfalls nicht gerne gesehen. Ganz besonders Rachebewertungen, also das negative Bewerten von Benutzern die Dich negativ Bewertet haben, führt oft zu Demütigung.
Lass Dich einfach niemals reizen!
Baitposting: Manche User werfen ein extrem befremdliches Statement in den Raum, um unerfahrene User dazu    zu bringen, zu "ragen". Pass darauf auf. Rage nicht, auch wenn jemand Deine Religion, Hautfarbe, Nation etc  beleidigt.
POWERLEVELN: Das ist der Begriff für das freiwillige oder unfreiwillige preisgeben persönlicher Daten, die zu Deinem Leak (doxing) führt. In den meisten Subforen sind von Null zahllose Beispiele dazu genannt.
Zu sagen; "Ich habe heute Durchfall" ist nicht Powerleveln (Du wirst dafür trotzdem die entsprechenden Ratings bekommen). Zu sagen: Ich habe heute Durchfall gehabt und eine Spur von Scheiße quer durch Frankfurt hinterlassen ist definitiv Powerleveln (da das wahrscheinlich in die Zeitung        kommt, aber zumindest etwas außergewöhnliches ist (hoffe ich). Rede nicht zu ausführlich über Deine geistigen oder körperlichen Krankheiten. Tu es einfach nicht. Hier sind viele tolle Leute, aber es gibt mindestens genausoviele die sich köstlich darüber amüsieren würden, wenn Du gedoxt wirst.
Erzähle auf keinen anderen Seiten, daß Du hier angemeldet bist. Wenn Du einen Twitteraccount hast, der Dich als Kiwi Farms User entlarvt, solltest Du auch da nichts über Dich Preisgeben.
Laß die Masken in ruhe: Lass die Masken Masken sein. Wenn Du das Bedürfniss hast, einer Maske z.B. auf Twitter therapieren zu wollen, oder zum Beispiel mit dem Drachenlord Seggsschreibne dokumentierst, und dann damit hier  angibst, wird Du ausgelacht.
 Mach nicht sofort tausende Threads mit tollen Forenspielchen. UM GOTTES WILLEN, KEINE ROLLENSPIELE MIT ANDEREN FORENUSERN.
Fragen kostet nichts. Lesen kostet nichts. Es gibt so viel zu beachten. Lurk erstmal und versuche nicht durch 100 Posts am Tag "bekannt" zu werden.
Lieber erstmal die anderen Beobachten und die Reaktionen auf bestimmte Posts anschauen.
Dieses Forum ist nicht wie reddit, planet-liebe, tumblr oder sonstwas. Es ist etwas spezieller!


----------



## Null (Nov 24, 2019)

Wait, we already have a german general. Why do we need two?


----------



## Yuusha-sama (Nov 24, 2019)

Denmark Mafia said:


> Post enormous list of rules > How fitting in the German thread>
> 
> OP ist eine Schwuchtel.


Thank you very much for your creative input and a first class post for the beginning of this thread.
I bet that was Null's intention when he allowed this thread to be created.

We have a rather big German community on the farms and this thread is to cover small events or small talk that doesn't fit in our English/ International threads because anyone wouldn't care but Germans.
Our German Lolcow thread is often derailed with an off-topic that would fit perfectly here.
And since this is also a good thread for German new fags, we should list the rules and advise easily accessible here in the OP.

Ich habe einige Themen
Was denkt ihr über die Pläne der Enteignung von Deutsche Wohnen etc.








						Linke verpasst Enteignungs-Gegnerin Maulkorb
					

Auf dem Parteitag der Linken bekam BBU-Chefin Maren Kern per Abstimmung einen Maulkorb verpasst.




					www.bz-berlin.de
				




Oder was anderes, was Denkt ihr über die AFD memes, z.B. AFD-chan.

Cringe oder witzig?
Ich finde einige gut, aber manche sind wirklich purer Cringe.












Null said:


> Wait, we already have a german general. Why do we need two?


We have a general lolcow thread, but you have seen how off-topic that one goes, so we thought a general German autism thread would be nice.


----------



## Null (Nov 24, 2019)

Yuusha-sama said:


> We have a general lolcow thread, but you have seen how off-topic this goes, so we thought a general German autism thread would be nice.


That'd be for General Discussion then, I don't really have a place for it.


----------



## Sparky Lurker (Nov 24, 2019)

Viele users, ein lolcow
Viele lolcows, ein user

Lacht auf HUE.


----------



## Yuusha-sama (Nov 24, 2019)

Null said:


> That'd be for General Discussion then, I don't really have a place for it.


You can let this thread stay in the international board for a week and if it doesn't move, you can move it to the Spergetory.
The idea was to give Germans a place to talk about stuff and news that no ones but us would care.
Because most German news aren't really interesting for most A&H poster.
Most people don't care about our politics but us.

And shitposting that only Germans understand isn't really good to post elsewhere.
And we wanted it to be separated from the the general lolcow thread.
Because it's off-topic.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Nov 24, 2019)

Ich komme ursprünglich aus Cehscuhdiah' aber lebe schon seit langem in Toonworl..., uh, Deutschland.



Yuusha-sama said:


> Oder was anderes, was Denkt ihr über die AFD memes, z.B. AFD-chan.


Nicht viel, für mich als "queer Person von Farbe" würden die Züge früh abfahren.


----------



## soft breathing (Nov 24, 2019)

Haha. Ich wusste nicht mal, dass es AFD-chan gibt. Natürlich höre ich davon hier... wo auch sonst.


----------



## Yuusha-sama (Nov 24, 2019)

soft breathing said:


> Haha. Ich wusste nicht mal, dass es AFD-chan gibt. Natürlich höre ich davon hier... wo auch sonst.


Es gibt auch Putsch-chan


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Nov 24, 2019)

soft breathing said:


> Haha. Ich wusste nicht mal, dass es AFD-chan gibt. Natürlich höre ich davon hier... wo auch sonst.


Das soll wohl die Personifikation von der rechtsradikalen Partei "Alternative für Deutschland" sein.


----------



## soft breathing (Nov 24, 2019)

Ich lass' das einfach mal hier so stehen.


----------



## Coleslaw (Nov 25, 2019)

Do you support AfD?


----------



## Yuusha-sama (Nov 25, 2019)

Coleslaw said:


> Do you support AfD?


I don't support any party.
When I go to the polls, I choose the lesser evil.


----------



## Wilhelm Bittrich (Nov 25, 2019)

Null said:


> Wait, we already have a german general. Why do we need two?



Germans can't have enough Generals.


----------



## Diabetes Infusion (Nov 25, 2019)

Meddl Loide, bin neu hier! Ich hab mich hier zu Weeb Wars eingelesen und bin begeistert! Wenn sowas in deutschem Social Media passiert, muss man normalerweise alles mitverfolgen, sonst hat man hinterher keine Chance mehr, durchzublicken. Auf Twitter oder in irgendwelchen Kommentarspalten herrschen pures Chaos.
Hinzu kommt die saftige Zensur von Content!

Wahrscheinlich kann ich auch die eine oder andere Lolkuh beisteuern. Ich hab zum Beispiel noch viele Screenshots zu einem Event aus der Rapupdate-Ära. Ist halt nicht aktuell, mehr lolcow history. Aber war eigentlich zu lustig, um im Chaos dieser bescheidenen Seite und ihrer Kommentarspalte zu verschwinden.


----------



## Yuusha-sama (Nov 25, 2019)

Diabetes Infusion said:


> Meddl Loide, bin neu hier! Ich hab mich hier zu Weeb Wars eingelesen und bin begeistert! Wenn sowas in deutschem Social Media passiert, muss man normalerweise alles mitverfolgen, sonst hat man hinterher keine Chance mehr, durchzublicken. Auf Twitter oder in irgendwelchen Kommentarspalten herrschen pures Chaos.
> Hinzu kommt die saftige Zensur von Content!
> 
> Wahrscheinlich kann ich auch die eine oder andere Lolkuh beisteuern. Ich hab zum Beispiel noch viele Screenshots zu einem Event aus der Rapupdate-Ära. Ist halt nicht aktuell, mehr lolcow history. Aber war eigentlich zu lustig, um im Chaos dieser bescheidenen Seite und ihrer Kommentarspalte zu verschwinden.


Willkommen auf den Farms, mein Freund.
Ich hoffe du fühlst dich hier wohl.
Vergiss nicht etwas zu lurken bevor du in einen Thread postest.
Habe Spaß und bleib Sicher.

Du solltest den Weeb Wars Thread gut im Auge behalten, ich habe nämlich eine schöne Überraschung.


----------



## LostMy1stAccount (Nov 25, 2019)

Yuusha-sama said:


> Du solltest den Weeb Wars Thread gut im Auge behalten, ich habe nämlich eine schöne Überraschung.


Da muss ich mich auch mal wieder etwas reinlesen.
Aber der wächst so schnell, wenn man da einmal paar Wochen raus ist...


----------



## Yuusha-sama (Nov 25, 2019)

LostMy1stAccount said:


> Da muss ich mich auch mal wieder etwas reinlesen.
> Aber der wächst so schnell, wenn man da einmal paar Wochen raus ist...


Das solltest du!
Wir haben einen Weeb Wars thread, der die wichtigsten Dinge zusammenfässt.





						Weeb Wars
					

I'm a little confused, it's been awhile since I listened to Mega64's podcast, but last I heard it was one of their friends who worked at Rooster teeth and kinda got poached, when did Rocco join them? Mega64 has been self sustained for awhile, and he's been at the head for years.   Mega64 joined...




					kiwifarms.net
				



Das ist der Post vom 25. September und ist der erste Beitrag der letzten Seite.
Damit kommst du ganz schnell wieder rein.

@5t3n0g0ph3r keeps this thread always updated.


----------



## Diabetes Infusion (Nov 25, 2019)

Yuusha-sama said:


> Willkommen auf den Farms, mein Freund.
> Ich hoffe du fühlst dich hier wohl.
> Vergiss nicht etwas zu lurken bevor du in einen Thread postest.
> Habe Spaß und bleib Sicher.
> ...



Danke, das werde ich machen! Zum Drachenlord kann ich wahrscheinlich jetzt schon beitragen, da kenne ich mich unrühmlicherweise ganz gut aus.


----------



## 5t3n0g0ph3r (Nov 25, 2019)

Yuusha-sama said:


> Das solltest du!
> Wir haben einen Weeb Wars thread, der die wichtigsten Dinge zusammenfässt.
> 
> 
> ...



Danke schön, mein Freund!


----------



## Diabetes Infusion (Nov 26, 2019)

Ich will testen, ob das Einbinden von Bildern funktioniert, deshalb bekommt ihr ein lebendes Meme von mir präsentiert:


----------



## Yuusha-sama (Nov 28, 2019)

Diabetes Infusion said:


> Meddl Loide, bin neu hier! Ich hab mich hier zu Weeb Wars eingelesen und bin begeistert!





Yuusha-sama said:


> Du solltest den Weeb Wars Thread gut im Auge behalten, ich habe nämlich eine schöne Überraschung.





LostMy1stAccount said:


> Da muss ich mich auch mal wieder etwas reinlesen.
> Aber der wächst so schnell, wenn man da einmal paar Wochen raus ist...


Das war meine Überraschung.





						Weeb Wars / AnimeGate / #KickVic / #IStandWithVic / #vickicksback
					

I have a gif just for you Lemon 🍋   Huh. So THAT was what the suitcase in Pulp Fiction contained. Makes sense actually.




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Buxinator (Nov 28, 2019)

Tach, auch ich schließe mich als Neuling den Farmern an, wenn auch eher als Zaungast. Eine Frage habe ich aber: Wie kommt es, dass die Deutschen Lachkühe _Masken_ genannt werden?


----------



## Stoneheart (Nov 28, 2019)

Buxinator said:


> Wie kommt es, dass die Deutschen Lachkühe _Masken_ genannt werden?


Googletranslate?




Yuusha-sama said:


> Das war meine Überraschung.


Gute Arbeit,  Genosse Inoffizieller Mitarbeiter. deine Bananen Ration wird verdoppelt.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Nov 28, 2019)

Coleslaw said:


> Do you support AfD?


In my personal headcanon of the reality cartoon we live in, all Germans are still Nazis.


Buxinator said:


> Tach, auch ich schließe mich als Neuling den Farmern an, wenn auch eher als Zaungast. Eine Frage habe ich aber: Wie kommt es, dass die Deutschen Lachkühe _Masken_ genannt werden?


Angeblich ist das auf Lachschon verbreitet und stammt ursprünglich von Verschwörungstheoretikern auf Youtube. Habe ich zumindet mal aufgeschnappt. Auf Lachschon wurde ich nach nur einem Tag gebannt.


----------



## Shiversblood (Nov 28, 2019)

Ich habe täglich Analsex mit Trents Anus


----------



## Yuusha-sama (Nov 28, 2019)

Shiversblood said:


> Ich habe täglich Analsex mit Trents Anus


Erzähl mir mehr


----------



## Stoneheart (Nov 29, 2019)

Coleslaw said:


> Do you support AfD?


Never! they are just east german faggots...

we need a real populist uprising in germany, not just some east german fags who hate niggers.
They are cucks, they dont support the rightfull heir to all of germany. the Kaiser and his family is fighting to take back their castles, the faggots of the AFD stay silent.

they also think catholics are real germans, i cant stand those fags.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Dec 3, 2019)

Stoneheart said:


> They are cucks, they dont support the rightfull heir to all of germany. the Kaiser and his family is fighting to take back their castles, the faggots of the AFD stay silent.


Yet in one of my personal fan theories concerning real life aka the reality cartoon that we live in, Germany is still run from behind by real World Wars era Nazis, including the former Imperial clan. Henceforth, AFD is a multileveled fraud: Roleplaying as a neo-Nazi movement that threatens to grab power again, just to disguise the truth that the original Nazis never lost their control over Germany.


----------



## AmpleApricots (Dec 4, 2019)

Das witzigste an der afd ist eigentlich, das viele die nur wegen "Kanaken raus" wählen wollen aber ansonsten wenig Ahnung haben wofür die eigentlich stehen, bzw. da für eine Partei wählen wollen die nicht gerade ihre Interessen vertritt. Ich spreche da vor allem von der Unterschicht. Aber naja ist nichts neues und welche Partei tut das dann schon. Die afd ist aber zum kaschperle-theater degeneriert und selbst bei Machtübernahme traue ich denen nicht mal zu das mit den "Kanaken raus" noch hinzukriegen/nicht genau so zu verkacken wie jede Altpartei auch. Den Leuten hier geht's noch nicht dreckig genug, die müssen erst richtig Blut lecken bevor sich irgendwas wirklich ändert.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Dec 5, 2019)

AmpleApricots said:


> Das witzigste an der afd ist eigentlich, das viele die nur wegen "Kanaken raus" wählen wollen aber ansonsten wenig Ahnung haben wofür die eigentlich stehen, bzw. da für eine Partei wählen wollen die nicht gerade ihre Interessen vertritt. Ich spreche da vor allem von der Unterschicht. Aber naja ist nichts neues und welche Partei tut das dann schon. Die afd ist aber zum kaschperle-theater degeneriert und selbst bei Machtübernahme traue ich denen nicht mal zu das mit den "Kanaken raus" noch hinzukriegen/nicht genau so zu verkacken wie jede Altpartei auch. Den Leuten hier geht's noch nicht dreckig genug, die müssen erst richtig Blut lecken bevor sich irgendwas wirklich ändert.


Ich als "SLGBT-Person von Farbe" würde von dem AFD-Regime vaporisiert werden.

Meine Meinung ist halt, dass Deutschland insgeheim weiterhin aus den Schatten heraus von echten Nazis aus der Weltkriegsära kontrolliert wird. Die AFD soll nur davon ablenken, indem sie eine revelante _Neo_-Nazi-Partei vorgaukelt. Wenn der Zeitpunkt gekommen ist, werden die echten Nazis auch offiziell wieder die Kontrolle übernehmen und zum dritten Mal versuchen, mit einem Weltkrieg die ganze Erde zu beherrschen.


----------



## Homotherium (Dec 17, 2019)

Pffff ... AFD. 
Zu links und nicht radikal genug!
Ich glaub immernoch an den Endsieg ausgehend von unserer Basis in Neuschwabenland


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Jan 17, 2020)

Woher kommen die Newfags? Von Lachschon? Ich wurde auf Lachschon nach nur einem Tag gebannt.


----------



## saisegeha (Jan 17, 2020)

Jemand anders ebenfalls süchtig nach Bares für Rares?
Die Sendung an sich ist langweilig aber irgendwie bietet sie ultimative Entspannung, fühle mich wie 80.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Jan 17, 2020)

saisegeha said:


> Jemand anders ebenfalls süchtig nach Bares für Rares?
> Die Sendung an sich ist langweilig aber irgendwie bietet sie ultimative Entspannung, fühle mich wie 80.


Garam oder irgendwer dessen Postings er geteilt hat, meinte mal auf Twitter, glaube ich:
"Almans verscherbeln Familienerbstücke bei Bares für Rares um danach einmal 'schick essen' zu gehen".
Ist zwar ne Lolcow, aber wo er Recht hat...


----------



## saisegeha (Jan 17, 2020)

Webby's Boyfriend said:


> Garam oder irgendwer dessen Postings er geteilt hat, meinte mal auf Twitter, glaube ich:
> "Almans verscherbeln Familienerbstücke bei Bares für Rares um danach einmal 'schick essen' zu gehen".
> Ist zwar ne Lolcow, aber wo er Recht hat...



Auch wenn fast jeder Horst hasst, habe ich massiv Respekt vor dem Typen.




Krasse Lebensgeschichte.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Jan 17, 2020)

saisegeha said:


> Auch wenn fast jeder Horst hasst, habe ich massiv Respekt vor dem Typen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Für sowas bezahlt ihr übrigens 17 Euronen im Monat.


----------



## Paperplane (Jan 17, 2020)

Seite 58 ich war dabei.


----------



## Yuusha-sama (Jan 18, 2020)

Webby's Boyfriend said:


> Für sowas bezahlt ihr übrigens 17 Euronen im Monat.


Das ist Sat.1, der ist ein  privater Fernsehsender, der wird nicht über GEZ finanziert.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Jan 18, 2020)

Paperplane said:


> Und wehe, jemand schätzt freie Meinungsäußerung. Dann hat er Hitler in den Genen.


----------



## SchnappiLS (Jan 18, 2020)

Pelt


----------



## denizthemenize (Jan 18, 2020)

Hallo gehts hier zu den gelöschten Lachzen?


----------



## Pensident (Jan 18, 2020)

Hallo bin Teil der LS Invasion und brauch ein bisschen Platz für meine Pelts


----------



## Pensident (Jan 18, 2020)

Pelt


----------



## Paperplane (Jan 18, 2020)

WIWIWIWIWI
Da sinn wieder Haider auf mein GRUNDSTÜGG ALLER


----------



## Lachilacho (Jan 18, 2020)

Pelt


----------



## panicLS (Jan 18, 2020)

Frag mal einer nach, wieso ich auf LS gesperrt bin, lel.


----------



## Paperplane (Jan 18, 2020)

panicLS said:


> Frag mal einer nach, wieso ich auf LS gesperrt bin, lel.


Ist nicht wahr? Warst doch immer Zugpferd des Drachenfadens... oder vielleicht deswegen?


----------



## Haltestelle (Jan 18, 2020)

Herrlich, ein Forum mit funktionierender Registrierung und ohne abgehobene Mods, die nur einen "elitären" Zirkel an Benutzer erlauben.

Ich nutze mein erstes Posting für ein herzliches...

Fi*** Dich Schnappi!


----------



## panicLS (Jan 18, 2020)

Ein Markenforum, sogar für Mobilgeräte optimiert.


----------



## Pensident (Jan 18, 2020)

Weiß gar nicht was die alle immer hatten? Hier sind doch gar nicht alle grenzdebile HSe


----------



## Paperplane (Jan 18, 2020)

also ui ist echt top hier


----------



## Paperplane (Jan 18, 2020)

Pensident said:


> Weiß gar nicht was die alle immer hatten? Hier sind doch gar nicht alle grenzdebile HSe


Hab nur die letzte 2 Seiten gelesen und hier ist nichtmal der Dunkle Parabelritter ein Begriff 
Aber jetzt sind ja viele alte Hasen da, die geben dann Unterricht.


----------



## Paperplane (Jan 18, 2020)

Wissderwaswitzichwär?
a gumba  auf an buhu


----------



## Pensident (Jan 18, 2020)

Paperplane said:


> Hab nur die letzte 2 Seiten gelesen und hier ist nichtmal der Dunkle Parabelritter ein Begriff
> Aber jetzt sind ja viele alte Hasen da, die geben dann Unterricht.


Das ein oder andere Auge muss man zudrücken, klar.
Ist aber auch egal das Ding hier gehört jetzt uns


----------



## Paperplane (Jan 18, 2020)

panicLS said:


> Linkvorschau


Haha meger witzisch weil Link in dem Fideo vorkommt


----------



## Pensident (Jan 18, 2020)

panicLS said:


> Blöd nur, dass es hier eine Linkvorschau gibt, haha.


Ja war blöd, schäm mich


----------



## Lachilacho (Jan 18, 2020)

isser dick?


----------



## Pensident (Jan 18, 2020)

Pensident said:


> View attachment 1103778


Jetzt geht’s wieder


----------



## Paperplane (Jan 18, 2020)

Soll Penic halt hier weiterpelten.
LS hat seinen Dienst wohl abgeleistet.


----------



## Paperplane (Jan 18, 2020)

Sinners Sandwich said:


> Boah kann ein Mod mal was gegen die Lachschonspacken unternehmen die hier den Thread zumuellen??


Oben links is der Iksbaddn wenn's dir nicht passt.


----------



## Tesla Nikola (Jan 18, 2020)

SchnappiLS said:


> Pelt


----------



## panicLS (Jan 18, 2020)

Lachschonfags beste Fags oder


----------



## SchnappiLS (Jan 18, 2020)

Reiner, bist du's Junge?


----------



## Paperplane (Jan 18, 2020)

Ham hier alle meer Km Stock im Arsch als Rainerle Bauchumfang hat oder wat?


----------



## Pensident (Jan 18, 2020)

Drei Mods in meinem Arsch


----------



## EmilNurz (Jan 18, 2020)

Ich habe so das Gefühl, dass hemmungsloses Pelten und konstante Oneliner hier nicht gerne gesehen sind.

Müssen wir uns wohl ein neues Refugium suchen ...


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Jan 18, 2020)

Wenn ich diese Leute hier sehe bin ich etwas stolz drauf, auf Lachschon nach nur einem Tag permagebannt worden zu sein.


----------



## denizthemenize (Jan 18, 2020)

Tendiere ja aktuell eher zu Drachenschanze. Aber schrabadaba


----------



## denizthemenize (Jan 18, 2020)

Und deshalb ist euer Forum nichts wert.


----------



## Haltestelle (Jan 18, 2020)

denizthemenize said:


> Und deshalb ist euer Forum nichts wert.


Warum "Euer"? Ich bin hier auch erst seit ein paar Stunden angemeldet? Der Datenmüll den ich angesprochen habe wäre in JEDEM Forum unerwünscht. Wer die Technik dahinter kennt, versteht das auch ohne sich Bilder zu dem Thema malen lassen zu müssen.


----------



## Lachilacho (Jan 18, 2020)

@Sinners Sandwich
Nicht-Autisten könnten den Thread hier dann einfach ignorieren.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Jan 18, 2020)

Lachilacho said:


> @Sinners Sandwich
> Nicht-Autisten könnten den Thread hier dann einfach ignorieren.


Autisten leben in ihrer eigenen Welt. Webby hat das herausgefunden.


----------



## denizthemenize (Jan 18, 2020)

Wenn ma etzadla a weng fränggsch gönnde...


----------



## panicLS (Jan 18, 2020)

Lasst auf drachenschanze.com weiterdiskutieren, scheiß auf diese Kiwi-Husos hier.


----------



## panicLS (Jan 18, 2020)

Deine dumme Schnauze sollst du halten.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Jan 18, 2020)

LostMy1stAccount said:


> Im Vergleich zu den Lachschon-Fags wirkt ja sogar @Webby's Boyfriend noch normal im Kopf.


Ich bin nicht normal, ich bin webbynormal.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Jan 19, 2020)

Erich Raeder said:


> Ja also der Drachenthread auf Lachschon ist nun anscheinend endgültig weg. Falls es einen Flüchtlingsstrom von nicht integrationswilligen Lachschonusern in diesen Thread gibt, bitte daran denken kulturelle Unterschiede zu tolerieren und dass diese Leute irgendwann Nulls Rente zahlen werden. #noborders


und


Sinners Sandwich said:


> Kiwifarms ist nicht eure Spackenspielwiese Lachschonfags.
> Haltet euch an die verdammten Regeln oder frueher oder spaeter werdet ihr gebannt.
> 
> 
> ...



"Was die Lachschon-Flüchtlinge uns bringen, ist wertvoller als Winner-ratings."
-Martin Nullz


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Jan 19, 2020)

RomanesEuntDomus said:


> "Was die Lachschon-Flüchtlinge uns bringen, ist wertvoller als Winner-ratings."
> -Martin Nullz


Ich wurde dort immernoch nach nur einem Tag grundlos permagebannt.


----------



## Erich Raeder (Jan 19, 2020)

Webby's Boyfriend said:


> Ich wurde dort immernoch nach nur einem Tag grundlos permagebannt.


Hast du versucht im Drachenthread zu posten? Das durfte man nicht ohne vorher von einem Mod freigeschalten worden zu sein.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Mar 1, 2020)

Erich Raeder said:


> Hast du versucht im Drachenthread zu posten? Das durfte man nicht ohne vorher von einem Mod freigeschalten worden zu sein.


Exakt.


----------



## Erich Raeder (Aug 22, 2020)

Das ist aus Webby’s Boyfriends letztem Beitrag im Drachenthread bevor er gesperrt war und der Post gelöscht wurde. Junge, noch nie einen dicken Mittelfranken so hart gemobbt dass ich ephebophil wurde.


----------



## Basil II (Aug 22, 2020)

SAUERKRAUT WIENER SCHNITZEL.


----------



## byuu (Aug 22, 2020)

Erich Raeder said:


> View attachment 1539641
> 
> Das ist aus Webby’s Boyfriends letztem Beitrag im Drachenthread bevor er gesperrt war und der Post gelöscht wurde. Junge, noch nie einen dicken Mittelfranken so hart gemobbt dass ich ephebophil wurde.


Warum wurde der Beitrag gelöscht? Der sollte auf die Hauptseite allein für "freiwilligen Autismus".


----------



## Yuusha-sama (Aug 22, 2020)

Webby wurde gebannt?
Lol, ich weiß das er ein Turboautist war.
Aber wie hat er das hingekriegt?
Wurde er gebannt wegen seines Dimensions Gegquatsche?


----------



## byuu (Aug 22, 2020)

Yuusha-sama said:


> Webby wurde gebannt?
> Lol, ich weiß das er ein Turboautist war.
> Aber wie hat er das hingekriegt?
> Wurde er gebannt wegen seines Dimensions Gegquatsche?


https://kiwifarms.net/threads/debat...nderage-cartoon-characters.72234/post-7182593


----------



## soft breathing (Aug 23, 2020)

Ich hab' mir eben Webby's Post im Drachenlord Thread durchgelesen. Entweder der Gute versucht zu trollen (scheitert aber echt gewaltig dran) oder er hat nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank und versucht mit seinem "ich ficke gerne minderjährige Enten in meiner Fantasiewelt" irgendwelche Kindheitstraumata zu verarbeiten.


----------



## Yuusha-sama (Aug 23, 2020)

soft breathing said:


> Ich hab' mir eben Webby's Post im Drachenlord Thread durchgelesen. Entweder der Gute versucht zu trollen (scheitert aber echt gewaltig dran) oder er hat nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank und versucht mit seinem "ich ficke gerne minderjährige Enten in meiner Fantasiewelt" irgendwelche Kindheitstraumata zu verarbeiten.


Der hat schon immer so geredet, ich habe aber seit langem nicht mehr den Drachenlord thread gelesen.
Und war überrascht, dass er gebannt wurde.
Vielleicht will er mit seinem Chris-chan gleichendem Gelaber, sein cow Potential erwecken.


----------



## Guzzlord (Sep 9, 2020)

Habe mir heute mal das Drachenschanze Forum angeschaut und scheinbar versucht Webby jetzt auf der Drachenschanze seinen ban zu umgehen. Kann man sich nicht ausdenken.


----------



## Yuusha-sama (Sep 10, 2020)

Mystia said:


> Habe mir heute mal das Drachenschanze Forum angeschaut und scheinbar versucht Webby jetzt auf der Drachenschanze seinen ban zu umgehen. Kann man sich nicht ausdenken.
> View attachment 1582538


Sieht so aus als hätte er Wind bekommen von deinem post und hat sein Profilbild geändert.


----------



## Scharnhorster (Apr 12, 2022)

Bummi Fröhlich! Sie hätte ihre Freude


----------



## The Empirical Bogey (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Blitzsneed (Jul 12, 2022)

Habegg Leude, wie bereitet ihr euch auf den Winter vor? Und wovor hättet ihr mehr Sorge, vor der Heiz- oder Stromkostenabrechnung?


----------



## Kongo-Müller (Jul 12, 2022)

Ich halte es mit dem weisen Ratschlag Thilo Sarrazins, dass man im Winter auch mal zwei Pullover übereinander tragen kann. Habe ich lange schon vor drohender Gasknappheit gemacht, wenn es richtig knackig kalt wird.
Wenn es hart auf hart kommt, kann man sich auch mal in Innenräumen in Zwiebelschale werfen.


----------



## Webdriver Torso (Jul 12, 2022)

Was Heizen angeht: Ich drehe im Winter kaum die Heizung auf, ich bin so temperaturmäßig 10°C in der Wohnung durchaus gewohnt. Im Sommer geh ich tatsächlich eher ein. Außerdem, oberstes Geschoss - danke Mr. Thermodynamik.
Was Strom angeht: Hab Ende letzten Jahres bei meinem Stromanbieter mit 27 ct/kWh echt noch die Kurve bekommen.
Also: ziemlich optimistisch. Im Härtefall regelt die Abwärme der RTX 3090.


----------



## Monkey Shoulder (Jul 12, 2022)

Scheißepostnung


----------



## Vril-Dame vom Aldebaran (Jul 12, 2022)

Ich mags am liebsten bei so 20 Grad, kann aber auch ein paar weniger. Hochsommer ist schlimmer, wenn sich die Bude aufheizt und man keine Klimaanlage hat. Wenn es zu kalt ist kann man immer noch eine Schicht Klamotten drüberziehen. Wenn es zu warm ist, kann man sich ausziehen bis man nackt ist, und dann ist fertig. 

Einen Holzofen hab ich tatsächlich noch aber den darf ich dank der Grünen nicht mehr benutzen. Luftverschmutzung und so. Ich glaube ich hab schonmal erwähnt, dass ich die Grünen hasse.


----------



## Yuusha-sama (Jul 13, 2022)

Vril-Dame vom Aldebaran said:


> Ich mags am liebsten bei so 20 Grad, kann aber auch ein paar weniger. Hochsommer ist schlimmer, wenn sich die Bude aufheizt und man keine Klimaanlage hat. Wenn es zu kalt ist kann man immer noch eine Schicht Klamotten drüberziehen. Wenn es zu warm ist, kann man sich ausziehen bis man nackt ist, und dann ist fertig.
> 
> Einen Holzofen hab ich tatsächlich noch aber den darf ich dank der Grünen nicht mehr benutzen. Luftverschmutzung und so. Ich glaube ich hab schonmal erwähnt, dass ich die Grünen hasse.


Hab noch einen Kachelofen der unter Bestandschutz steht.
Mal schauen wie lange der gilt mit den Grünen auf dem Vormarsch.
Jeder Stadtbewohner der die Grünen wählt um was für die Natur zu tun sollte sich einen Strick nehmen und sich in Meinekraft hängen um CO2 zu sparen.
Hilft mehr als die Grünen zu wählen.


----------



## Vril-Dame vom Aldebaran (Jul 13, 2022)

Stadtbewohner: keine Ahnung, wie die Welt außerhalb der Stadt aussieht. Wählt Grüne weil die auch keine Ahnung davon haben, und die Natur schützen wollen... aus der Perspektive eines ahnungslosen Stadtbewohners.

Jeder, der nicht in einer Großstadt wohnt, hat durch deren Politik nur Nachteile. Ein Haufen möchtegern-Hippies die beim Zelten in die Hose scheißen würden, weil sie ein komisches Tiergeräusch hören.


----------



## Onni Kalsarikännit (Jul 13, 2022)

Prinz Scheißenherz said:


> Habegg Leude, wie bereitet ihr euch auf den Winter vor? Und wovor hättet ihr mehr Sorge, vor der Heiz- oder Stromkostenabrechnung?



Ich versuche generell, so wenig Strom bzw. allgemein Ressourcen wie möglich zu verbrauchen. Bin da ein wenig Hippie und ein idealistischer Spinner.

Ich arbeite z.B. im Home Office und arbeite früh's ein paar Stunden und dann Abends nochmal. Nachmittags nehme ich mir quasi frei. Da hänge ich dann meinem uralten Privat-PC und habe währenddessen alle anderen Geräte ausgeschalten und vom Strom getrennt. Verlasse ich ein Zimmer, schalte ich das Licht aus. Setze ich mich doch mal hin und zocke für 1-2 Stunden Konsole, schalte ich den PC aus. Habe an jeder Steckdosenleiste einen Schalter, um die ganz auszuschalten. Bei den Geräten, die nicht an so einer Leiste hängen, ziehe ich den Stromstecker. So kleine Dinge eben.
Keine Ahnung, ob das hilft. Ich mach's trotzdem einfach.

Im Winter heize ich so gut wie nie bzw. nur in einem Zimmer. Dort hängt dann mein Kater rum und der Kurze soll's schon gemütlich haben. Da müssen es schon konstant irgendwelche Minus-Temperaturen sein, dass ich die ganze Wohnung beheize. Bin ein Bergmensch und wurde im Winter geboren. Ich bin Kälte gewohnt, ich mag Kälte. Trage im Winter daheim z.B. auch oft kurze Hosen und T-Shirt. Alles über 15 Grad ist für mich schon Hochsommer und ich hasse es.
Im Winter packe ich z.B. auch Handtücher vor die Fenster, damit es durch meine alten Fenster in der beknackten, unsanierten Altbau-Wohnung nicht zu sehr rein- bzw. rauszieht.

Trotzdem mache ich mir über die Abrechnungen später im Jahr Sorgen. Die Preise explodieren einfach. Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass der Krieg in der Ukraine bald beendet sein wird. Selbst wenn der Krieg überraschenderweise doch ein baldiges Ende finden sollte -und ein baldiges Ende kann für mich nur eines sein, dass zu Gunsten der Ukraine ausgeht-, gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass die Wirtschaftssanktionen gegen Russland dann direkt fallen.
Ich traue unserer Politik auch keinen Zentimeter über den Weg, die uns aktuell noch erzählt, dass es für Privatpersonen zu keinen Einschränkungen kommen wird. Die werden kommen. Die Bonzen aus unserer Politikerkaste trifft es ja am Ende des Tages nicht, die sind safe.


----------



## Francesco Dellamorte (Jul 13, 2022)

Sicherheitsunterweisung


----------



## Yuusha-sama (Jul 13, 2022)

In den 2 Wohnungen die ich zuvor hatte, erst Altbau dann Platte gingen die Heizungsrohre durch und musste nie heizen.
Die Leute über mir und darunter haben immer gut geheizt, meistens wird sowas bei einer Sanierung entfernt und die gehen dann durch die Wand, war bei meiner Platte der Fall.
Schade.


----------



## Vril-Dame vom Aldebaran (Jul 13, 2022)

Wo ich schon dabei bin mich über die Grünen und ihren fehlgeleiteten "Umweltschutz" aufzuregen... danke für die Energiekrise! Atomkraftwerke abschalten, aber Kohlekraftwerke an damit wir wieder die Luft verschmutzen und einen fossilen Brennstoff sinnlos verschwenden können. 

Und womit soll der Strom, der durch den Atomausstieg verloren geht, wieder reingeholt werden? Häßliche Vogelschredder!! 

"Aber Windenergie ist total sauber," sagt mir der Grünen-Wähler, "ihr Landeier seid nur angepisst weil es eure Aussicht verschandelt." 

Ich scheiß auf die Aussicht! Die Dinger ficken mir die Vögel weg!! Viele Vogelpopulationen sind am sinken weil sich so viele arme Tiere in diesen Windrädern verfangen. Manche denken vielleicht auch das wäre ein seltsamer Baum, bauen ein Nest während die Turbine steht, und dann geht das Ding an und die Eier sind Matsch. Der Lärm macht Tieren die in der Nähe leben übrigens auch zu schaffen. 

Windräder sind der größte Mist. Bringen kaum Leistung für die Fläche, die sie beanspruchen, und dann auch nur wenn der Wind geht. Und viele Vogelarten leiden unter den Dingern, aber das wissen die Befürworter gar nicht. 

Lieber ein Atomkraftwerk das den Strom von 100 Windrädern produziert. Ein neues Chernobyl wird schon nicht in Deutschland passieren, dafür sind unsere Kraftwerke zu gut und unsere Sicherheitsstandards zu strikt. Die Franzosen benutzen ihre Kraftwerke noch, und wenn denen eins hochgeht sind wir genauso im Arsch. Der Ausstieg bring also nicht einmal eine wirkliche Gefahrminderung.


----------



## drfuzzyballs (Jul 13, 2022)

Mein anus brent.


----------



## Kongo-Müller (Jul 14, 2022)

Vril-Dame vom Aldebaran said:


> Wo ich schon dabei bin mich über die Grünen und ihren fehlgeleiteten "Umweltschutz" aufzuregen... danke für die Energiekrise! Atomkraftwerke abschalten, aber Kohlekraftwerke an damit wir wieder die Luft verschmutzen und einen fossilen Brennstoff sinnlos verschwenden können.


Nächstes Mal wähle ich stattdessen wieder CDU, die erst aus dem Atomausstieg aussteigt, dann wenn nach Fukushima die Demoskopen Stimmung gegen Kernkraft wittert ausder  Atomkraft aussteigt, aber dieses Mal zusätzlich mit horrenden Strafzahlungen an die Betreiberkonzerne.

Ich liebe es gut und gerne in einem demokratischen Land zu leben, wo ich alle vier Jahre aussuchen kann ob ich lieber am roten Stiefel oder am schwarzen Stiefel des Leviathans lecke, während er durch den Augiasstall marschiert!


----------



## Israellover1234 (Jul 26, 2022)

Was haltet ihr von der "Querdenkerkolonie" El Paradiso Verde in Paraguay?
Die Siedlung scheint aus einer Mischung von Corona-Ablehnern, Rechtsextremen und Heilpraktikern gegründet worden sein und befindet sich gerade im Aufbau. Anscheinend leben da schon mehrere hundert Deutsche, geplant ist das die Siedlung auf 6000 wächst.

Kritikpunkt sind wohl die massiv überteuerten Grundstückspreise. Es gab auch eine Familie (Stiefmutter und Vater), die Kinder gegen den Willen der biologischen Mutter nach Paraguay gebracht hat. Außerdem ist die Rechtssicherheit vom Grundstückserwerb fragwürdig, siehe hier: https://paraiso-verde.com/qa-rechtliches/#cmtoc_anchor_id_10

Ich finde es sehr gut auch außerhalb Deutschlands deutsche Kulturräume zu bauen (wg. ständigen Krisen im Land, niedriger Geburtenrate, hohen Steuern, etc.), mit diesem ganzen Homöopathiekrams kann ich aber dann doch nicht so viel anfangen.

Sie bauen ihre Häuser u.a. per 3D-Drucker (anscheinend ne legitime Art zu bauen, siehe: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVgwEmeUpeY) und sind vollkommen abgekoppelt vom deutschen Staatssystem. Ziel ist "Autarkie".
YT vom Projekt 
	

			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SttBYNKySI
		

Website https://paraiso-verde.com/
Bericht von T-Online https://www.t-online.de/nachrichten...t-paradies-fuer-deutsche-impfverweigerer.html

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Vril-Dame vom Aldebaran (Jul 26, 2022)

Bisschen fragwürdig. Mich zieht es eher nach Osteuropa. Da gibt es auch Länder mit bestehender deutscher Population, und Deutsch lernen dort viele als zweite Fremdsprache in der Schule. Grundstückspreise sind sehr billig, man ist noch nah genug an der Heimat um mit dem Auto innerhalb eines Tages hinzufahren, und politisch ist es dort auch recht angenehm, abgesehen von der Korruption (die bei uns aber mittlerweile auch angekommen ist). 

Rumänien, Bulgarien, Kroatien. (Außerdem sind slawische Männer heiß)


----------



## Wahnfried (Aug 3, 2022)

Israellover1234 said:


> Was haltet ihr von der "Querdenkerkolonie" El Paradiso Verde in Paraguay?
> Die Siedlung scheint aus einer Mischung von Corona-Ablehnern, Rechtsextremen und Heilpraktikern gegründet worden sein und befindet sich gerade im Aufbau. Anscheinend leben da schon mehrere hundert Deutsche, geplant ist das die Siedlung auf 6000 wächst.


Peinlicher Quatsch.

Klingt nach Boomern und Reichsbürgern im Exil, die vor der Mergl-Goroner-Diktatur fliehen. Bin bei dem Thema ja sowieso überhaupt nicht auf Linie mit dem durchschnittlichen Rechten. Klar war da zu Covid viel Panikmache von Seiten der Politik dabei, aber die ganzen Verschwörungstheorien zu dem Thema sind größtenteils für die Tonne. "Buhu, der Staat macht das um seine Befugnisse auszuweiten!" Newsflash: Das machen die schon so, dafür braucht man keine Pandemie. Einfach mal während dem nächsten Fußballturnier verfolgen, was der Bundestag so beschließt.

Und, ja klar, der Kollege meines Schwagers war 25, top-sportlich, und ist sofort nach der Impfung gestorben. Wer kennt diese Fälle nicht.

Hab mich einfach impfen lassen. War mir das Theater nicht wert.



Vril-Dame vom Aldebaran said:


> Bisschen fragwürdig. Mich zieht es eher nach Osteuropa. Da gibt es auch Länder mit bestehender deutscher Population, und Deutsch lernen dort viele als zweite Fremdsprache in der Schule.


Gibt es in Südamerika auch. In Brasilien gibt es mehrere deutschsprachige Gemeinden. In Santiago de Chile mehrere deutsche Studentenverbindungen.

Insgesamt ist der Süden Brasiliens überwiegend europäisch.

Argentinien ist das größere Shithole. In Brasilien kann man noch ganz gut leben. Würde lieber dorthin als zu den ollen Kanisterköpfen.

Aber bin dem Reich zu sehr verbunden, als dass ich auswandere.  

Die Zahl der Volksdeutschen in Osteuropa ist sowieso mittlerweile verschwindend gering. Einzig Rumänien und Russland/UdSSR hatten nach 45 noch nennenswerte Gemeinden, aber seit Ende der 80er haben sich da so gut wie alle Deutschen aus dem Staub gemacht. Tippe, das viele da halt "Deutsch" bei der Abstammung angeben, so wie das Amis auch machen beim Zensus, und der durchschnittliche "German-American" spricht auch kein Deutsch.


----------



## Vril-Dame vom Aldebaran (Aug 3, 2022)

Wo du German-Americans erwähnst: Pennsylvania oder Texas wäre auch eine lustige Option. Die haben dort so einen wundervoll niedlichen Dialekt. Bisschen zwischen Pfälzisch und Hessisch mit Einflüssen des amerikanischen Englisch.

Fürs Pennsylvania Dutch gibt es sogar eine eigene Wikipedia: https://pdc.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pennsilfaanisch_Deitsch

Es ist so unglaublich niedlich.



> In sellre Zeit henn die Deitsche all ihre unnerschiddliche Dialects gschwetzt - un deel vunne henn enanner schier gaar net verschteh kenne. So darrich die Generations henn sie die Schprooche zammegmixt - aa mit Englisch - un mer kann verleicht saage, ass die Schprooch zimmlich gleich waar ganz iwwer Pennsylvaani in die Zeit zwischich 1785 un 1815. Sidder selli Zeit kammer saage, ass die Deitsche im neie Land "Pennsylvaanisch-Deitsch" schwetze. Die Gegend, wu die Schprooch gschwetzt watt, heesse deel Leit sitter em 19. Yaahrhunnert Pennsylvania Deitschland odder aa "Pennsylvania Dutch Country".
> 
> S'menscht vun die Settlers warre vun en Weltdeel kumme gwest, ass Kurpfalz odder die Pfalz (Palatinate) gheesse watt. Un en "Paelzer" kann aa noch heit, am Aafang vum 21. Yaahrhunnert, zimmlich guud ausmache, was en Pennsylvaanisch-Deitscher am schwetze iss deweehe. Allzwee Schprooche sinn aa naach zehe Generations noch zimmlich gleich.



Ich liebe es


----------



## Webdriver Torso (Aug 3, 2022)

Vril-Dame vom Aldebaran said:


> Wo du German-Americans erwähnst: Pennsylvania oder Texas wäre auch eine lustige Option. Die haben dort so einen wundervoll niedlichen Dialekt. Bisschen zwischen Pfälzisch und Hessisch mit Einflüssen des amerikanischen Englisch.
> 
> Fürs Pennsylvania Dutch gibt es sogar eine eigene Wikipedia: https://pdc.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pennsilfaanisch_Deitsch
> 
> ...


Ich würde ja mal nach Texas gehen um mit denen dort angetrunkenes Deutsch zu sprechen, oder es zumindest zu versuchen.
Problem: Die VS von A sind ein Scheißloch das es echt nicht wert ist besucht zu werden.


----------



## Kurt Eichenwald (Aug 3, 2022)

Mein schwanz brennt.


----------



## Wahnfried (Aug 4, 2022)

Vril-Dame vom Aldebaran said:


> Wo du German-Americans erwähnst: Pennsylvania oder Texas wäre auch eine lustige Option. Die haben dort so einen wundervoll niedlichen Dialekt. Bisschen zwischen Pfälzisch und Hessisch mit Einflüssen des amerikanischen Englisch.
> 
> Fürs Pennsylvania Dutch gibt es sogar eine eigene Wikipedia: https://pdc.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pennsilfaanisch_Deitsch
> 
> ...



Ich interessiere mich auch sehr für deutsche Dialekte. Soweit ich weiß ist das ja auch das, was die Amische sprechen, und die kamen ja vor allem aus dem südwestdeutschen Raum. Und, ganz ehrlich, es wirkt auch wie ein Gemisch aus Pfälzisch, Alemannisch-Schwäbisch und Hessisch. 

Texasdeutsch hingegen ist stark vom Aussterben bedroht und im Grunde eine Art Plattdeutsch, hat daher mit dem Pennsylvania Dutch wenig gemein. 

Aber ja, der deutsche Einfluss auf die USA war enorm, auch wenn man da drüben genug tat, um die Sprache zu unterdrücken. Was ja eigentlich nicht verfassungsgemäß ist, da die USA gar keine offizielle Amtssprache haben, und es daher von Schulen, etc. nicht verlangen dürfen, auf Englisch zu unterrichten. Vor allem während des I WK waren die Kampagnen gegen den Gebrauch der deutschen Sprache enorm.


----------



## kainvnod (Sep 4, 2022)

Im Gegensatz zu vielen Usern im Drachenlord-Thread bin ich übrigens der bescheidenen Meinung, dass Matthew Prince einfach nur noch eine Weile weiterleben wollte, und nicht zu Ogerporno keult.


----------



## kainvnod (Sep 5, 2022)

Endzeitstimmung, Jungs.

Da die Zukunft der Kiwifarms ungewiss ist möchte nur mal prophylaktisch sagen: Es war mir eine Ehre, mit euch geshitpostet zu haben. Ich kann ehrlich sagen, dass ich euch (fast) alle durchweg sympathisch fand.


----------



## Israellover1234 (Sep 6, 2022)

Soll ich mich jetzt umbenennen zu Chinalover1234?


----------



## Onni Kalsarikännit (Sep 6, 2022)

Freie Meinungsäußerung ist Defätismus!


----------



## Kongo-Müller (Sep 6, 2022)

Ich habe Dinge gesehen, die ihr Normies niemals glauben würdet. Lila Woggelkäfer mit Schniefheulfetisch die ganz bestimmt nicht schwul sind. Brüllheulende Oger. Fette Produzenten von Mästvideos, die über die Schreie einer abgestochenen Frau weitergefressen haben. Frauen mit sehr femininen Halbglatzen und Dreitagebärten.

All diese Momente werden verloren sein in der Zeit, so wie Tränen im Regen.

Zeit zu sterben.


----------



## Yuusha-sama (Sep 9, 2022)

Ich habe mich mal endlich wieder durch den Tor browser(via Brave, gut für normalos) angemeldet hoffe ihr habt es allesamt gut überstanden.
So eine Schweinerei das ich über Tor ins internet gehen muss um mich über Leute witzig zu machen.
Oder einfach mal eine normale Unterhaltung führen zu können ohne gleich als Nazi abgestempelt zu werden.


----------



## Kongo-Müller (Nov 12, 2022)

Wir haben die treulose kanadisch-italienische Tomatentranse überlebt, nur um jetzt von Herrn Mond den Dolchstoß zu erleiden. Ein sehr deutscher Heldentod.


----------

